# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  ACER ASPIRE ONE LINPUS HOW TO

## nikpanGR

> Πήρα και εγώ το acero aspire one με linpus λειτουργικό πού βασίζεται στο fedora8 και μετα από 3 μέρες διάβασμα στο διαδίκτυο σκεύτηκα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας τα ποιό σημαντικά tips & tricks για να μην παιδευτήτε όσο εγώ....


ΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΘΑΦΕΡΑΙΣΗ ΕΙΚΟΝΙΔΙΩΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ
To add/change/remove icons at your desktop etc. you have to edit following XML file:
/home/user/.config/xfce4/desktop/group-app.xml


```
 sudo mousepad /home/user/.config/xfce4/desktop/group-app.xml
```



```
ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΑΛΛΑΓΗΣ group-app.xml
---------------DESKTOP ICONS----------

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<xfdesktop> 

	<upperbutton>/usr/share/desktop-directories/upperbutton.desktop</upperbutton> 

        <setting exec="">/usr/share/desktop-directories/Settings.directory</setting> 

        <help exec="">/usr/share/desktop-directories/help.directory</help> 

<group> 

       <id>1</id> 

       <sequence>0</sequence> 

        

       <directory_file exec="" tag_background="/usr/share/backgrounds/images/home-blue-title.png">/usr/share/desktop-directories/Connect.directory</directory_file> 

       <background_picture>/usr/share/backgrounds/images/blue-bk.png</background_picture> 

       <app is_arrow="1" name="" sequence="-10">/usr/share/applications/blue-more.desktop</app> 

</group> 

  <group> 

       <id>2</id> 

       <sequence>1</sequence> 

       <directory_file exec="" tag_background="/usr/share/backgrounds/images/home-orange-title.png">/usr/share/desktop-directories/Works.directory</directory_file> 

       <background_picture>/usr/share/backgrounds/images/orange-bk.png</background_picture> 

	 <app is_arrow="1" name="" sequence="-10">/usr/share/applications/orange-more.desktop</app> 

 </group> 

  <group> 

       <id>3</id> 

       <sequence>2</sequence> 

       <directory_file exec="" tag_background="/usr/share/backgrounds/images/home-yellow-title.png">/usr/share/desktop-directories/Fun.directory</directory_file> 

       <background_picture>/usr/share/backgrounds/images/yellow-bk.png</background_picture> 

	 <app is_arrow="1" name="" sequence="-10">/usr/share/applications/yellow-more.desktop</app> 

        

</group>  



 <group> 

	 <id>4</id> 

	 <sequence>3</sequence> 

       <directory_file exec="" tag_background="/usr/share/backgrounds/images/home-green-title.png">/usr/share/desktop-directories/Files.directory</directory_file> 

	 <background_picture>/usr/share/backgrounds/images/green-bk.png</background_picture> 

	 <app is_arrow="1" name="" sequence="-10">/usr/share/applications/green-more.desktop</app> 

 </group> 

<group> 

       <id>5</id> 

       <sequence>4</sequence> 

       <directory_file exec="" tag_background="/usr/share/backgrounds/images/blue-bk-title.png">/usr/share/desktop-directories/Connect.directory</directory_file> 

       <background_picture>/usr/share/backgrounds/images/blue-bk-large.png</background_picture> 

	 <app is_arrow="1" name="" sequence="-10">/usr/share/applications/blue-back.desktop</app> 

	 <app sequence="2" acs="email">/usr/share/applications/AME.desktop</app> 

         <app sequence="1" acs="im">/usr/share/applications/acerim.desktop</app> 

         <app sequence="0">/usr/share/applications/linpus-web.desktop</app> 

   	 <app sequence="10">/usr/share/applications/skype.desktop</app>  

 

	 <app sequence="3">/usr/share/applications/acerrss.desktop</app> 

      	 <app sequence="5">/usr/share/applications/edesktop/googlemap.desktop</app> 

	 <app sequence="4">/usr/share/applications/edesktop/wikipedia.desktop</app> 

	 <app sequence="6">/usr/share/applications/edesktop/webmail.desktop</app> 

         <app icon="vnc.png" name="vnc" sequence="7">/usr/share/applications/vncviewer.desktop</app>			 

         <app icon="ftp.png" name="ftp" sequence="8">/usr/share/applications/net-gftp.desktop</app> 

         <app icon="putty.png" name="putty" sequence="9">/usr/share/applications/fedora-putty.desktop</app> 

</group> 

  <group> 

       <id>6</id> 

       <sequence>5</sequence> 

       <directory_file exec="" tag_background="/usr/share/backgrounds/images/orange-bk-title.png">/usr/share/desktop-directories/Works.directory</directory_file> 

       <background_picture>/usr/share/backgrounds/images/orange-bk-large.png</background_picture> 

        <app is_arrow="1" name="" sequence="-10">/usr/share/applications/orange-back.desktop</app> 

	<app icon="ooo_writer.png" name="Κείμενο" sequence="0">/usr/share/applications/openoffice.org-1.9-writer.desktop</app> 

	<app icon="ooo_calc.png" name="Υπ.Φύλλο" sequence="1">/usr/share/applications/openoffice.org-1.9-calc.desktop</app> 

	<app icon="ooo_impress.png" name="Παρουσίαση" sequence="2">/usr/share/applications/openoffice.org-1.9-impress.desktop</app> 

	<app sequence="3">/usr/share/applications/acercalendar.desktop</app> 

	<app sequence="4">/usr/share/applications/acercontact.desktop</app> <app icon="f-spot.png" name="F-spot" sequence="5">/usr/share/applications/f-spot.desktop</app>

	<!--app icon="burning.png" name="CD/DVD Burning" sequence="6">/usr/share/applications/gnome-gcalctool.desktop</app> 

	<app sequence="6">/opt/Adobe/Reader8/Resource/Support/AdobeReader.desktop</app>--> 

	<app sequence="5">/usr/share/applications/galculator.desktop</app>			 

				 

			 

     <app sequence="6">/usr/share/applications/xpad.desktop</app>			 

</group> 

  <group> 

       <id>7</id> 

       <sequence>6</sequence> 

       <directory_file exec="" tag_background="/usr/share/backgrounds/images/yellow-bk-title.png">/usr/share/desktop-directories/Fun.directory</directory_file> 

       <background_picture>/usr/share/backgrounds/images/yellow-bk-large.png</background_picture> 

	 <app is_arrow="1" name="" sequence="-10">/usr/share/applications/yellow-back.desktop</app> 

         <app sequence="0">/usr/share/applications/pcmmvp.desktop</app> 

	 <app icon="f-spot.png" name="F-spot" sequence="1">/usr/share/applications/f-spot.desktop</app>		 

	 <dir sequence="2" dir_id="1">/usr/share/desktop-directories/Games.directory</dir> 

	 <app sequence="3">/usr/share/applications/ucview.desktop</app>

         <app sequence="4">/usr/share/applications/kolourpaint.desktop</app> 

         <app icon="picture.png" sequence="5">/usr/share/applications/gthumb.desktop</app>--&gt; 

         <app icon="vnc.png" name="vnc" sequence="6">/usr/share/applications/vncviewer.desktop</app>

 

</group> 



 <group> 

	 <id>8</id> 

	 <sequence>7</sequence> 

         <directory_file exec="" tag_background="/usr/share/backgrounds/images/green-bk-title.png">/usr/share/desktop-directories/Files.directory</directory_file> 

	 <background_picture>/usr/share/backgrounds/images/green-bk-large.png</background_picture> 

	 

	 <app is_arrow="1" name="" sequence="-10">/usr/share/applications/green-back.desktop</app> 

	 <app sequence="0">/usr/share/applications/Document.desktop</app> 

	 <app sequence="2">/usr/share/applications/Picture.desktop</app> 

	 <app sequence="1">/usr/share/applications/Music.desktop</app> 

	 <app sequence="3">/usr/share/applications/Video.desktop</app> 

	 <app sequence="4">/usr/share/applications/Download.desktop</app> 

         <app sequence="5">/usr/share/applications/Thunar.desktop</app> 

 </group> 

 

  <group> 

	    <id>9</id> 

	    <sequence>8</sequence> 

         <directory_file exec="" icon="" tag_background="/usr/share/backgrounds/images/gray-bk-title.png">/usr/share/desktop-directories/Settings.directory</directory_file> 

    	 <background_picture>/usr/share/backgrounds/images/gray-bk-large.png</background_picture> 

         <app is_arrow="1" name="" sequence="-10">/usr/share/applications/settings-back.desktop</app> 

         <app sequence="6">/usr/share/applications/gsynaptics.desktop</app> 

         <app sequence="5">/usr/share/applications/system-config-date.desktop</app> 

         

         

         

         

         <app sequence="7">/usr/share/applications/linpus-printconf-gui.desktop</app> 

         <app sequence="0">/usr/share/applications/xfce-display-settings.desktop</app> 

         <app sequence="9">/usr/share/applications/recovery.desktop</app> 

         <app sequence="4">/usr/share/applications/sysinfo.desktop</app> 

	 <app sequence="8">/usr/share/applications/onlineupdate.desktop</app> 

	 <app sequence="10">/usr/share/applications/redhat-userpasswd.desktop</app> 

	 <app sequence="11">/usr/share/applications/keyboard_layout.desktop</app> 

	 <app sequence="2">/usr/share/applications/networkcenter.desktop</app> 

	 <app sequence="3">/usr/share/applications/audio.desktop</app> 

	 <app sequence="1">/usr/share/applications/powercenter.desktop</app> 

	 <app sequence="9">/usr/share/applications/linpus-scim-setup.desktop</app> 

  </group> 

<dir id="1" parent_dir_id="0"> 

	<directory_file exec="" tag_background="/usr/share/backgrounds/images/yellow-bk-title.png">/usr/share/desktop-directories/FunGames.directory</directory_file> 

       <background_picture>/usr/share/backgrounds/images/yellow-bk-large-games.png</background_picture> 

 

         <app is_arrow="1" name="" sequence="-10">/usr/share/applications/yellow-back.desktop</app> 



         <app sequence="0">/usr/share/applications/ltris.desktop</app> 

	<app sequence="1">/usr/share/applications/linpus-frozen-bubble.desktop</app> 

	<app sequence="2">/usr/share/applications/tuxpuck.desktop</app> 

	<app sequence="3">/usr/share/applications/llk_linux.desktop</app> 

	<app sequence="4">/usr/share/applications/supertux.desktop</app> 

	<app sequence="5">/usr/share/applications/bubbleshooter.desktop</app> 

	<app sequence="6">/usr/share/applications/ButterFlight.desktop</app> 

	<app sequence="7">/usr/share/applications/snooker.desktop</app> 

	<app sequence="8">/usr/share/applications/checkers.desktop</app> 

	<app sequence="9">/usr/share/applications/mahjong.desktop</app> 

	<app sequence="10">/usr/share/applications/volleyballey.desktop</app> 

</dir> 

</xfdesktop>

---------------DESKTOP ICONS----------
```

ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ UPDATES ΑΝΑΖΗΤΩΝΤΑΣ ΚΆΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ KAI TA OPTIONAL ΣΤΟ ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΚΟ COPY-PASTE TO ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ


```
sudo sed 's/Critical/00000AA1/;s/Optional/00000AA1/' -i.bak /usr/bin/onlineupdate
```

 ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΤΕ FULL BACKUP ΣΕ ΜΙΑ SD..ΔΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΟΛΗ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ.


```
dd if /dev/sda of=mmcblk1p
```

Filesystem 1K-blocks Used Available Use% Mounted on 
/dev/*sda*1 6720248 2324032 4054840 37% / Ο ΔΙΣΚΟΣ ΣΑΣ
none 252364 0 252364 0% /dev/shm 
none 6720248 2324032 4054840 37% /mnt/home 
/dev/*mmcblk1p*1 7821312 910304 6911008 12% /media/disk Filesystem Η SD ΚΑΡΤΑ ΣΑΣ 1K-blocks Used Available Use% Mounted on 


ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΛΙΣΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΩΝ &ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΙΚΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΟΣ ΜΕ ΔΕΞΙ ΚΛΙΚ.ΔΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΟΛΗ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ.



```
xfce-settings-show
```


ΓΙΑ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ VLC ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΕΩΝ ΔΙΝΕΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΕΝΤΟΛΗ
The Fedoraproject-pages say the following:
The Fedora Project recently re-signed all of its packages with a new key. Background details regarding the key change are found here. This page exists to aide users in the transition to the newly signed content and further updates for Fedora 8 and Fedora 9.
I assume many (if not all) of you have by now experienced the following problem when installing VLC:
Error: Missing Dependency: libpulse.so.0(PULSE_0) is needed by package vlc
Error: Missing Dependency: libopendaap.so.0 is needed by package vlc-core
Error: Missing Dependency: libdvdnav.so.4 is needed by package vlc-core
H ΛΥΣΗ ΣΕ AYTO EINAI Η ΕΠΑΝΑΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΠΑΚΕΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΛΕΙΔΙΟΥ ΤΟΥ
Download, verify and install this RPM-file:


```
$ sudo su -
# wget http://kojipkgs.fedoraproject.org/pa...ion.noarch.rpm
```

ΤΩΡΑ ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ sha1sum ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΝΟΥΜΕΡΟ 9a684ad36f4c1f49df7c569d5990d00f7da2cb9c:


```
# sha1sum fedora-release-8-6.transition.noarch.rpm
```

ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΕΤΕ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΤΕ ΤΟ RPM


```
# rpm -Uvh fedora-release-8-6.transition.noarch.rpm
```

TVRA EISAGETE TO GPG-key ME THN ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΕΝΤΟΛΗ


```
# rpm --import /etc/pki/rpm-gpg/RPM-GPG-KEY-fedora-8-and-9
```

Η ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΔΩΣΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΟΛΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ


```
sudo yum install fedora-release
```

ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΕΤΕ ΤΟ VLC ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ


```
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-fedora.html
```

και βλέπετε το repository rpm fusion και το εγκαθιστάτε με τις οδηγίες πού έχει η σελίδα.
*-----OPENOFFICE INSTALLATION--------*
ΕΓΚΑΘΙΣΤΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ OpenOffice 3.0 ΣΤΟAcer Aspire One Linux 
Η ΤΕΛΙΚΗ VERSION ΤΟΥ OpenOffice 3.0 ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΕΒΕΙ, ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΘΕΙ ΑΥΡΙΟ. 

ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΓΡΑΨΕΤΕ ΤΑ ΕΙΚΟΝΙΔΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΗΣ OPENOFFICEΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΙΑ VERSION ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΤΕ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΙΚΟΝΙΔΙΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ VERSION 3.ΤΑ ΕΙΚΟΝΙΔΙΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΗ /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps
You may see a connection refused error message appear whenever you use sudo, ignore it.



```
sudo cp /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/openofficeorg* $HOME
```

ΑΠΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΙΑ VERSION



```
sudo yum remove openoffice\*
```

ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΝΕΑ ΕΚΔΟΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΟ SITE


```
wget "http://openoffice.bouncer.osuosl.org/?product=OpenOffice.org&os=linuxintel&lang=en-US&version=3.0.0"
```

ΑΠΟΣΥΜΠΙΕΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΤΕ ΤΟ OPENOFFICE



```
tar -zvxf OOo*
sudo rpm -i OOO*/RPMS/o*
sudo rpm -i OOO*/RPMS/desktop-integration/openoffice.org3.0-redhat*
```

H ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΗ ΤΩΝ ΕΙΚΟΝΙΔΙΩΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΣΕΤΕ ΤΑ ΣΩΣΜΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΟΝΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΕΑ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΗ


```
sudo cp -f /opt/openoffice.org3/share/xdg/calc.desktop \
/usr/share/applications/openoffice.org-1.9-calc.desktop

sudo cp -f /opt/openoffice.org3/share/xdg/impress.desktop \
/usr/share/applications/openoffice.org-1.9-impress.desktop

sudo cp -f /opt/openoffice.org3/share/xdg/writer.desktop \
/usr/share/applications/openoffice.org-1.9-writer.desktop

sudo sed 's/org3-/org-/;s/%U//' -i /usr/share/applications/openoffice.org*

sudo mv $HOME/openofficeorg* /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps
sudo gtk-update-icon-cache -f /usr/share/icons/hicolor
```

ΜΙΑ ΕΠΑΝΕΚΙΝΗΣΗ ......ΝΑΙ ΕΠΑΝΕΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΟΚ


ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ F-Spot ΣΤΟ Acer Aspire One Linux Ο
ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΩΝ ΣΑΝ ΤΗΝ F-SPOT




```
sudo yum install f-spot ndesk-dbus ndesk-dbus-glib
```

BAΛΤΕ ΤΟ ΕΙΚΟΝΙΔΙΟ ΤΟΥ F-SPOT ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ 



```
dca add 12 "file='/usr/share/applications/f-spot.desktop'"
```

ΕΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΑΠΕΓΚΑΘΙΣΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΕΓΚΑΤΕΣΤΗΜΕΝΟ photo manager ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΕΝΤΟΛΕΣ



```
sudo yum remove pcmlinux
```



```
sed '/pcmphoto/d' -i $HOME/.config/xfce4/desktop/group-app.xml
```

ΜΙΑ ΕΠΑΝΕΚΙΝΗΣΗ ......ΝΑΙ ΕΠΑΝΕΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΟΚ



*ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΕΩΝ ΣΤΟ Acer Aspire One Linux* 

As you may already know the AA1 comes with a custom version of Linpus Linux, which is a custom version of Fedora. If you take a look at the source RPMs provided by Acer you will notice about 50 modified packages, recognizable by an lp suffix in their filename. I have already found one package modified directly by Acer where the original filename was not modified, so there may be more. And since neither Acer nor Linpus keep their own repositories the only choice is to use the Fedora ones if you want to update or install a package. As a result you'll run into dependency problems now and then.

I will try to resolve them as i stumble upon them.

*#1 gecko-libs*
You will receive the following error whenever you try to install a package that is somehow related to Firefox, or more precisely its gecko engine: Missing Dependency: gecko-libs = 1.8.1.16. A package that triggers it is epiphany. It can be resolved. First of all Firefox 2 has to be removed, which can only be done via rpm, or else half the system will go with it. Forcing it via rpm however breaks a few packages. To satisfy their needs a Fedora version of Firefox 2 is installed and a symlink to the excpected library path created. Finally yelp is updated, and that's it.

sudo rpm -e --nodeps firefox
sudo yum install firefox
sudo ln -s /usr/lib/firefox-2.0.0.16/* /usr/lib/mozilla
sudo yum install yelp

*#2 notification-daemon-xfce*
It manifests itself via the following message: notification-daemon-xfce conflicts with notify-daemon. The good news is that for most packages the problem is fixed with procedure #1. I can only trigger it now via sudo yum update, which is not recommended anyway because it will turn your system into Fedora 8 if you're lucky or break it if you're not. Use yum only to update selected packages, and even then make sure it's not updating one of the modified ones. I'll put this one hold until another package complains about it.

*#3 gnome-menus*
This depedency problem is triggered via f-spot or evolution, displaying the following error.

file /usr/share/desktop-directories/Internet.directory from install of gnome-menus-2.20.3-1.fc8 conflicts with file from package xfdesktop-acer-lp-1522.no_spot.mcs_patched
file /usr/share/desktop-directories/Settings.directory from install of gnome-menus-2.20.3-1.fc8 conflicts with file from package xfdesktop-acer-lp-1522.no_spot.mcs_patched

It's fairly easy to fix. Just download gnome-menus and redhat-menus and force their installation. Then restore the original content of the conflicting files.

sudo yum install yum-utils
sudo yumdownloader gnome-menus redhat-menus
cp /usr/share/desktop-directories/* .
sudo rpm -U --force gnome*rpm redhat*rpm
sudo mv *directory /usr/share/desktop-directories

*#4 gtk2-devel*
Not really a dependency problem but more of a general problem. Installing gtk2-devel automatically updates the custom gtk2, which breaks the desktop. Just download it and force the installation via rpm.

sudo yum install yum-utils
sudo yumdownloader --disablerepo=updates,updates-newkey gtk2-devel
sudo rpm --force --nodeps -i gtk2-devel*rpm

*#5 libpulse
This problem only occured recently and is triggered if you try to install VLC, with the following error message.*

Error: Missing Dependency: libpulse.so.0(PULSE_0) is needed by package vlc
Error: Missing Dependency: libopendaap.so.0 is needed by package vlc-core
Error: Missing Dependency: libdvdnav.so.4 is needed by package vlc-core

*An explanation can be found here, the solution is to simply use the line below.




Updated repositories
About a month ago there was an intrusion into Fedora servers, and while the signing key for all packages was not compromised Fedora still decided to resign all packages with a new key as a security measure. A few days ago repositories with the new key have gone live. That leads to quite a few unresolved dependency problems if you're still using the default repositories on Acer Aspire One Linux, which are not updated anymore. To switch to the new repositories just use the command below which will enable updates-newkey and automatically get all new packages from there.



```
sudo yum install fedora-release
```




*


```
sudo yum install fedora-release
```

ΓΙΑ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ WINE ΔΙΝΕΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΟΛΗ 


```
sudo yum install wine
```

ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ WINBOX ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ 2 ΛΥΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΕΔΩΣΑΝ Ο CHAOS ΚΑΙ Ο WINNER ΣΕ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ .......ΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΛΙΝΚ--->ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ VERSION ΤΟΥ WINBOX ΠΟΥ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΣΕ LINUX ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ VERSION WIΝΕ(BEBAIA LINUX KAI WINBOX EINAI  ::  ΚΑΠΩΣ  ::  ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠ ΟΤΙ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΒΟΛΕΥΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ...ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ)
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...t=wine#p541834 awmn
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....t=wine#p541834internet
ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΣΕΛΙΔΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ

http://jorge.ulver.no/2008/08/06/acer-a ... nd-tricks/
http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2008/09/27/30 ... one-hacks/
http://macles.blogspot.com/2008/07/inst ... e-one.html
http://www.aspireoneuser.com/forum/
http://macles.blogspot.com/2008/07/recl ... spire.html


ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΥΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ REFERENCE ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΑΚΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑΡΑΤΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΡΟΜΟ  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

Nice, αλλά το Aspire One δεν είναι AS*S*US, είναι Acer.  ::

----------


## acoul

Ωραίος Νίκο, ευχαριστούμε, ίσως να έχει νόημα να ανεβάσουμε ένα σχετικό wiki. το συγκεκριμένο gadget είναι σχολείο για το linuxάκι τόσο για αρχάριους όσο και για παλιές λινουξοκαραβάνες !!

εκεί που έχω κολλήσει είναι στο dca. βλέπε:


```
dca add 12 "file='/usr/share/applications/livna-vlc.desktop'"
bash: dca: command not found
```

επιπλέον:


```
It's installed by one of the packages available through Live Update, probably 190004
```

αλλά το Live Update δεν παίζει, βγάζει το ακόλουθο:


```
onlineupdate

strServerlist[0] = update.linpus.com
filename = /var/cache/online-updater/update.list,url_file = http://update.linpus.com/ACER/Aspire...11/update.list
setting url http://update.linpus.com/ACER/Aspire...11/update.list
resume to downlond from 0
try to download http://update.linpus.com/ACER/Aspire...11/update.list
* About to connect() to update.linpus.com port 80 (#0)
*   Trying 211.78.162.151... * connected
* Connected to update.linpus.com (211.78.162.151) port 80 (#0)
> GET /ACER/AspireOne/v1.0.11/update.list HTTP/1.1
Host: update.linpus.com
Accept: */*

< HTTP/1.1 301 Moved Permanently
< Date: Sun, 04 Jan 2009 09:02:35 GMT
< Server: Apache
< Location: http://linpuscdn.040services.net/cdn...11/update.list
< Content-Length: 346
< Content-Type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1
<

(onlineupdate:20646): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_progress_set_value: assertion `GTK_IS_PROGRESS (progress)' failed

(onlineupdate:20646): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_progress_set_value: assertion `GTK_IS_PROGRESS (progress)' failed

(onlineupdate:20646): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_progress_set_value: assertion `GTK_IS_PROGRESS (progress)' failed
* Connection #0 to host update.linpus.com left intact
```

το έκανα και clean install από εδώ αλλά δεν --> bummer <-- gtk/xml - fedora/linpus issue <-- beats me !!

λέω να δοκιμάσω και αυτό ... rpm sources εδώ

----------


## mojiro

> εκεί που έχω κολλήσει είναι στο dca...


κόλλησες; έλα να σου κάνω format το brainfirm.bin και να σου περάσω κάνα update

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> εκεί που έχω κολλήσει είναι στο dca...
> 
> 
> κόλλησες; έλα να σου κάνω format το brainfirm.bin και να σου περάσω κάνα update


δεν είναι ποιο απλό να μας πείς πως γίνεται?Για να μάθουν και άλλοι?Η πληροφορία πρέπει να μοιράζεται...
Πάντως η εντολή dca μπορεί να εκτελεστεί και manualy β'αζοντας εσύ την σειρα

```
 <app icon="vlc.png" name="vlc" sequence="6">/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop</app>
```

στο 


> /home/user/.config/xfce4/desktop/group-app.xml


.....
με την εντολή 

```
sudo mouse pad /home/user/.config/xfce4/desktop/group-app.xml
```

Eκείνο που προσέχεις είναι το sequence= ... να μην έχει ίδιο νούμερο με άλλο εικονίδιο γιατι θα πάει από κάτω του και δεν θα φαίνεται...

Όσο για τα updates της fedora απλά "THEY STINK!" Μείνε μακρυά,είχαν πάθει μιά ζημιά στον server τους και τα έχουν κάνει απλά μπάχαλο.......!!!!!Εγω έκανα αυτο και ησύχασα


```
sudo sed 's/Critical/00000AA1/;s/Optional/00000AA1/' -i.bak /usr/bin/onlineupdate
```

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> εκεί που έχω κολλήσει είναι στο dca...
> 
> 
> κόλλησες; έλα να σου κάνω format το brainfirm.bin και να σου περάσω κάνα update





> μια χαρά τρολάκια είστε όλοι σας... μου αρέσει που όταν σας αποκαλούμε έτσι λέτε...
> 
> : εγώ τρολ!? το δίκιο μου είπα!


ΥΓ: Τα updates τα κάνουμε πρώτα από όλα για security, αλλιώς καλά είναι και τα Windows (updated) ...

----------


## nikpanGR

```
rpm -ivh http://rpm.livna.org/livna-release-8.rpm
```

Eτσι εγκαθιστάς το repository για livina

----------


## acoul

Το έχεις πάρει ζεστά βλέπω ...  ::  απλά είναι σαν τη σπαζοκεφαλιά ... εκεί που κολλάς έχει τη γλύκα ...

----------


## nikpanGR

τοσο ζεστά πού έκανα συγχωνευση ΑSUS + ACER...XAXAXAXAXAXA...Aπλά άπαιχτος....

----------


## acoul

η --> λύση για το Live Update <-- που επιβεβαιώνει ότι η δύναμη της κοινότητας είναι μοναδική! άντε και στα δικά μας !!

----------


## nikpanGR

```
[[email protected] ~]$ sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=dev/sdb
dd: opening `dev/sdb': No such file or directory
[[email protected] ~]$ sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
 15761088+0 records in
15761088+0 records out
8069677056 bytes (8,1 GB) copied, 2014,62 s, 4,0 MB/s
```

Πλήρες backup σε εξωτερικό σκληρό δίσκο 2,5 usb,για πλήρες image του δίσκου και των ρυθμίσεων μας...

----------


## nikpanGR

Kαι για τους φίλους που θέλουν να εγκαταστήσουν ubuntu


```
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
```

για ΒΑCKUP-RESTORE δοκιμασμένο


```
http://macles.blogspot.com/2008/12/acer-aspire-one-aa1backup.html
```

AA1BACKUP είναι μία λύση για το Aspire One βασισμένο σε ανοικτό λογισμικό Κάνει κοπια bit-bit κάθε λειτουργικό σύστημα και διαμέρισμα δίσκου.Ανεξάρτητα αν είναι linux η windows 
Για λινουξ ανοίχτε ένα τερματικό και κάνετε επικόληση το παρακάτω..



```
wget -O aa1blinux http://sites.google.com/site/aa1back...er/1/aa1blinux
chmod 755 aa1blinux && sudo ./aa1blinux
```

το μόνο πεδίο στο οποίο μπορείτε να επέμβετε ειναι το όνομα των δίσκων..
Κάνετε επανεκίνηση και πατάτε f12 . To επομενο μενου έχει μόνο 2 επιλογές backup- restore: 
δείτε επισυναπτόμενη φωτογραφία....και για windows ftp://10.80.231.4/uploads/aa1bwindows.zip ( to αρχείο στο dir uploads..)

----------


## nikpanGR

* How to: Fix stuck package manager (Yum/add-remove programs)*


I made a small correction,
I had to type rpm --rebuilddb (no - between rebuild and db)

so the code is:

Code: Select all


```
 su -
    rm -f /var/lib/rpm/__db*
    rpm -vv --rebuilddb
    yum clean all
```

----------


## konstantinos

καλησπερα και καλη ευτυχισμενη και με υγεια χρονια σε ολους.
Πηρα κι εγω ενα Aspire one 110 lite linpus linux και προσπαθω να βρω ακρη με αυτο το λειτουργικο διαβαζοντας τα ποστ τα οποια οντως βοηθουν πολυ.Αν και χρηστης γενικως των windows ομολογω οτι το linux ειναι και αρκετα συναρπαστικο..!!!Εχω κανει λοιπον τις ενημερωσεις μολις ανοιξα τον υπολογιστη και εγκατεστησα το vcl διαβαζοντας σας και το skype.Το προβλημα παιδια ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να στους λογαριασμους των messenger(msn,yahoo,google talk).Δεν συνδεεται με τιποτα βγαζοντας το μυνημα<ελεγξτε το λογαριασμο σας>.Στην αρχη υπεθεσα οτι ισως να ειναι προβλημα πληκτρολογιου επειδη οταν πατουσα το @ εβγαινε το συμβολο " το οποιο διορθωθηκε απο μονο του επειτα απο επανεκινηση του συστηματος.Ψαχνοντας στο ιντερνετ διαβασα οτι η μικροσοφτ εχει αλλαξει τους ςερβερ της και δεν εχει ανεβει ακομη το η αναλογη για το θεμα επιδιορθωση.Το ιδιο συμβαινει κει με το yahoo.Στο my mail προσπαθησα να συνδεσω το yahoo mail account ακολουθοντας κατα γραμμα τισ οδηγιες που αναφερονται τοσο στο σαιτ του yahoo οσο εγχειριδιο δημιουργιας αλλα στο σημειο που λεει ως πορτα εξερχομενων να βαλουμε την 465 αυτοματα γυριζει στην 25.Πιστευω οτι εχει καποια σχεση αυτο(ισως ομως και οχι και απλα ειναι απο τη μη γνωση του λινουξ).Οταν ανοιξα τον υπολογιστη ο messenger ειχε την 1.02.3016 version.Μετα την εγκατασταση των ενημερωσεων εχει την version 1.02.3007.
Τελος ψαχνοντας αρκετα στο ιντερνετ για αυτο δεν μπορεσα πουθενα να βρω καποιον τροπο η καποιο σαιτ για να μπορεσω να κατεβασω την τελευταια ενημερωση του messenger η καποιον αλλον παρομοιο η μαλλον βρηκα(yahoo im)αλλα δεν γινεται η εγκατασταση του.Ευτυχως που εγκατασταθηκε ο skype!!! 
Σας ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερων για την οποια βοηθεια και ελπιζω να μη σας ζαλισα και σας μπερδεψα...

----------


## nikpanGR

no connection? icon gone? cannot op network center?

simply use in terminal



```
su -
password
mv .gconf .gconf.orig
```

reboot

et voila!  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

```
I changed my xml file and it got messed up could someone post a link to an internet copy of the original.
```



You can find an internal backup copy of the file here:



```
/etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop
```

Copy and paste it from that folder to your 


> /home/user/.config/xfce4/desktop/


folder and you should be okay. Probably would help to create a duplicate copy in the same folder, so you have an easy backup to retrieve in case you break it again

----------


## JollyRoger

ρε συ nikapan...

μια που απ'οτι βλέπω το λιώνεις το google ακόμα...

μήπως τυχόν έχει πάρει το μάτι σου, καμια έκδοση ubuntu κομμένη-ραμμένη στα μέτρα του aspire;

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

αυτό ενδιαφέρει και μένα

----------


## acoul

say ... google ... και αυτή έχει την επιλογή για Ελληνικά.

----------


## nikpanGR

Rε σεις αφου είναι ΤΟ μηχανακι..πώς να μην το λιώσω το google...και όχι μόνο.......!!!

----------


## romias

Eχει βάλει κάποιος skype ;
Δοκίμασε βιντεοκλήση;
Παίζει;

----------


## nikpanGR

ναι παίζει...



> 5. Install Skype
> 
> The AA1 is a great communications device, but Skype doesn't come pre-installed. Head over to the Skype website (..http://www.skype.com/intl/en-gb/down.../linux/choose/)and download the VoIP app. You're looking for the Linux versions and, in particular, the release for Fedora 7, the Linux distribution on which the AA1's Linpus Linux is based.
> 
> When it's downloaded, open up your AA1's Downloads folder - click on any of the entries in the desktop's Files section - and double-click on the skype-2.0.0.72-fc5.i586.rpm icon.
> 
> Again, when it's installed, Skype will appear in the Advanced Menu, part of the Network sub-menu.

----------


## nikpanGR

*Τι θα λέγατε για ενα workshop για στήσιμο linpus στο acer aspire one.Αμα υπάρξει συμμετοχή και χώρος και χρόνος θα βρεθεί....Εγω διαθέσιμος για μέσα Φεβρουαρίου να το κάνω.Φέρτε τα assus σας να τα σκίσουμε....Τώρα για το που ..θα το κανονισουμε....μια και ο σύλλογος δεν έχει έδρα...*

----------


## bedazzled

> Τι θα λέγατε για ενα workshop για στήσιμο linpus στο acer aspire one.Αμα υπάρξει συμμετοχή και χώρος και χρόνος θα βρεθεί....Εγω διαθέσιμος για μέσα Φεβρουαρίου να το κάνω.Φέρτε τα assus σας να τα σκίσουμε....Τώρα για το που ..θα το κανονισουμε....μια και ο σύλλογος δεν έχει έδρα...


Έχει στον Hellug... Acer ή A*S*SUS τελικά;  ::

----------


## yorgos

Έλα βρε NickpanGR, έχουμε έδρα στην Καλλιθέα 

Έλα την τετάρτη να γνωρίσεις και τον Κ.Ρίτσαρντ, πολύ τυπάς μιλάμε  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Έλα βρε NickpanGR, έχουμε έδρα στην Καλλιθέα 
> 
> Έλα την τετάρτη να γνωρίσεις και τον Κ.Ρίτσαρντ, πολύ τυπάς μιλάμε


Φίλε ήρθα μια φορα και μίλησα με τον sbolis για να συνεργαστούμε και να δώσω δωρεάν κάτι Pc απο τον Oδδυ (τότε ήμουν admin εκει...)τα οποία είχαν αποσυρθεί από τις εφορίες και θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν στα σχολεία (δημοτικά σχολεία) σαν εργαστήρια και αντί να βοηθήσει θέωρησε σωστο να με διαβάλει σε όλο το awmn (στην κλίκα) οτι πήγαινα να βγάλω χρήματα απο αυτη την κίνηση μου,ενώ εκείνο πού του πρότεινα στην πραγματικότητα ήταν όποιο παιδι πήγαινε για το στήσιμο του εργαστηρίου είτε απο το hellug είτε απο το awmn να έβγαζε ένα χαρτζηλίκι απο το ίδιο το σχολειό κατόπιν συννενόησης....
Απ ότι φαίνεται το άτομο έχει πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας όμως και με διέβαλλε σε όλο το δίκτυο,νομίζεις λοιπόν ότι θα ξαναπάω στην έδρα τους?Εσυ τι θα έκανες?Θα πήγαινες?

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....%CF%85#p543658
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....%CE%A5#p454997
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....94%CE%94%CE%A5
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....94%CE%94%CE%A5

----------


## bedazzled

Ο sbolis τα έκανε όλα αυτά; Κλίκα;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

στα Θέματα που αναφέρεις, δεν είδα δημοσίευση του sbolis...

----------


## Vigor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> Τι θα λέγατε για ενα workshop για στήσιμο linpus στο acer aspire one.Αμα υπάρξει συμμετοχή και χώρος και χρόνος θα βρεθεί....Εγω διαθέσιμος για μέσα Φεβρουαρίου να το κάνω.Φέρτε τα assus σας να τα σκίσουμε....Τώρα για το που ..θα το κανονισουμε....μια και ο σύλλογος δεν έχει έδρα...
> 
> 
> Έχει στον Hellug... Acer ή A*S*SUS τελικά;


Ή μήπως *ASS*us?

----------


## nikpanGR

> στα Θέματα που αναφέρεις, δεν είδα δημοσίευση του sbolis...


Ρωτησε τον ίδιο και θα μάθεις αν λέω ψέμματα...

----------


## christoforos_f

Kalispera se olous. Prosfata apoktisa ena acer aspireone me linux linpus. Tha hthela na rwtisw an se kanena apo sas meta apo live update kai software update parousiastike provlima me to* quit menu.*
Diladi sto quit menu den leitourgoun oi epiloges shutdown kai reboot. Patwntas tes menei apla kolimeno stin epifaneia ergasias. Kleinei mono kratontas patimeno to power button.
Prepei na exei sxesi me to xfsm-shutdown-helper alla den kserw akrivws ti prepei na kanw.  ::  
ka8e voitheia eyprosdekti.

----------


## nikpanGR

Καλό θα είναι να αλλάξεις τα γράμματα σου σε Ελληνικά και θα σου απαντήσουμε μόλις το κάνεις..ΚΑΝΟΝΕΣ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ..

----------


## papashark

γκουχ γκουχ, παράκληση να μην γράφεις με greeklish.

----------


## christoforos_f

Ουπς  ::  παραβλεψη. Εγινε ,δεν θα επαναλειφθει ξανα  ::  
Λοιπον το προβλημα που εχω ειναι οτι στο acer one (linpus linux) ,υστερα απο αναβαθμιση (live update + software update), οι επιλογες shutdown και reboot στο quit menu δεν λειτουργουν οπως πρεπει. 
Οταν τις επιλεγω,ο Η/Υ μενει κολλημενος στην επιφανεια εργασιας.Κλεινει μονο οταν κρατησω πατημενο το κουμπι εκκινησης.
Απο λιγο ψαξιμο που εκανα στο google , πρεπει να εχει σχεση με το *xfsm-shutdown-helper*. 
Κοιταξα στο sudoers εκει που γραφει για shutdown μεσω terninal , βαζοντας την εντολη *sudo mousepad /etc/sudoers* και ειχε μονο την γραμμη: 
%users localhost=/sbin/shutdown -h.
Μηπως θα επρεπε να προσθεσω κατι εδω? Καθε βοηθεια ειναι ευπροσδεκτη.

----------


## nikpanGR

```
#
# Sample /etc/sudoers file.
#
# This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root.
#
# See the sudoers man page for the details on how to write a sudoers file.
#

##
# User alias specification
##
User_Alias	FULLTIMERS = millert, mikef, dowdy
User_Alias	PARTTIMERS = bostley, jwfox, crawl
User_Alias	WEBMASTERS = will, wendy, wim

##
# Runas alias specification
##
Runas_Alias	OP = root, operator
Runas_Alias	DB = oracle, sybase

##
# Host alias specification
##
Host_Alias	SPARC = bigtime, eclipse, moet, anchor:\
		SGI = grolsch, dandelion, black:\
		ALPHA = widget, thalamus, foobar:\
		HPPA = boa, nag, python
Host_Alias	CUNETS = 128.138.0.0/255.255.0.0
Host_Alias	CSNETS = 128.138.243.0, 128.138.204.0/24, 128.138.242.0
Host_Alias	SERVERS = master, mail, www, ns
Host_Alias	CDROM = orion, perseus, hercules

##
# Cmnd alias specification
##
Cmnd_Alias	DUMPS = /usr/sbin/dump, /usr/sbin/rdump, /usr/sbin/restore, \
			/usr/sbin/rrestore, /usr/bin/mt
Cmnd_Alias	KILL = /usr/bin/kill
Cmnd_Alias	PRINTING = /usr/sbin/lpc, /usr/bin/lprm
Cmnd_Alias	SHUTDOWN = /usr/sbin/shutdown
Cmnd_Alias	HALT = /usr/sbin/halt, /usr/sbin/fasthalt
Cmnd_Alias	REBOOT = /usr/sbin/reboot, /usr/sbin/fastboot
Cmnd_Alias	SHELLS = /usr/bin/sh, /usr/bin/csh, /usr/bin/ksh, \
			 /usr/local/bin/tcsh, /usr/bin/rsh, \
			 /usr/local/bin/zsh
Cmnd_Alias	SU = /usr/bin/su
Cmnd_Alias	VIPW = /usr/sbin/vipw, /usr/bin/passwd, /usr/bin/chsh, \
		       /usr/bin/chfn

##
# Override built-in defaults
##
Defaults               syslog=auth
Defaults:FULLTIMERS    !lecture
Defaults:millert       !authenticate
[email protected]       log_year, logfile=/var/log/sudo.log

##
# User specification
##

# root and users in group wheel can run anything on any machine as any user
root		ALL = (ALL) ALL
%wheel		ALL = (ALL) ALL

# full time sysadmins can run anything on any machine without a password
FULLTIMERS	ALL = NOPASSWD: ALL

# part time sysadmins may run anything but need a password
PARTTIMERS	ALL = ALL

# jack may run anything on machines in CSNETS
jack		CSNETS = ALL

# lisa may run any command on any host in CUNETS (a class B network)
lisa		CUNETS = ALL

# operator may run maintenance commands and anything in /usr/oper/bin/
operator	ALL = DUMPS, KILL, PRINTING, SHUTDOWN, HALT, REBOOT,\
		/usr/oper/bin/

# joe may su only to operator
joe		ALL = /usr/bin/su operator

# pete may change passwords for anyone but root on the hp snakes
pete		HPPA = /usr/bin/passwd [A-z]*, !/usr/bin/passwd root

# bob may run anything on the sparc and sgi machines as any user
# listed in the Runas_Alias "OP" (ie: root and operator)
bob		SPARC = (OP) ALL : SGI = (OP) ALL

# jim may run anything on machines in the biglab netgroup
jim		+biglab = ALL

# users in the secretaries netgroup need to help manage the printers
# as well as add and remove users
+secretaries	ALL = PRINTING, /usr/bin/adduser, /usr/bin/rmuser

# fred can run commands as oracle or sybase without a password
fred		ALL = (DB) NOPASSWD: ALL

# on the alphas, john may su to anyone but root and flags are not allowed
john		ALPHA = /usr/bin/su [!-]*, !/usr/bin/su *root*

# jen can run anything on all machines except the ones
# in the "SERVERS" Host_Alias
jen		ALL, !SERVERS = ALL

# jill can run any commands in the directory /usr/bin/, except for
# those in the SU and SHELLS aliases.
jill		SERVERS = /usr/bin/, !SU, !SHELLS

# steve can run any command in the directory /usr/local/op_commands/
# as user operator.
steve		CSNETS = (operator) /usr/local/op_commands/

# matt needs to be able to kill things on his workstation when
# they get hung.
matt		valkyrie = KILL

# users in the WEBMASTERS User_Alias (will, wendy, and wim)
# may run any command as user www (which owns the web pages)
# or simply su to www.
WEBMASTERS	www = (www) ALL, (root) /usr/bin/su wwwlt

# anyone can mount/unmount a cd-rom on the machines in the CDROM alias
ALL		CDROM = NOPASSWD: /sbin/umount /CDROM,\
		/sbin/mount -o nosuid\,nodev /dev/cd0a /CDROM
```

κοίτα και εδώ
http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=63607
απο terminal mousepad /etc/sudoers και δινεις δικαιώματα στον user ο οποίος είναι και ο χρήστης default στο linpus αυτο..Να ξέρεις σε αυτό το pc τα περισσότερα θέματα είναι θέμα δικαιωμάτων του χρήστη user........

----------


## christoforos_f

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση nikpanGR. Δοκιμασα την απαντηση στο link που εδωσες , δηλαδη αυτη :

solved!!!
Code:

%users ArchLinux = NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown -h now, /sbin/shutdown -r now

thanks for the advice, i hadnt changed localhost!
αλλα δυστυχως τιποτα . Κλεινει μονο κρατωντας πατημενο το power button. 
Και κατι ακομα ,τι εννοεις με το να"δινεις δικαιώματα στον user ο οποίος είναι και ο χρήστης default στο linpus αυτο"?  ::  Πως το πετυχαινουμε αυτο?

----------


## nikpanGR

> Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση nikpanGR. Δοκιμασα την απαντηση στο link που εδωσες , δηλαδη αυτη :
> 
> solved!!!
> Code:
> 
> %users ArchLinux = NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown -h now, /sbin/shutdown -r now
> 
> thanks for the advice, i hadnt changed localhost!
> αλλα δυστυχως τιποτα . Κλεινει μονο κρατωντας πατημενο το power button. 
> Και κατι ακομα ,τι εννοεις με το να"δινεις δικαιώματα στον user ο οποίος είναι και ο χρήστης default στο linpus αυτο"?  Πως το πετυχαινουμε αυτο?


ο χρήστης User είναι ένας απλός χρήστης χωρίς δικαιώματα root googlarise λιγο το πρόβλημα σου,απλά με το update - upgrade πού έκανες ο χρήστης έχασε το δικαίωμα να κλείνει τον υπολογιστή (ναι είναι Bug....).*Κάπου μέσα στο script sudoers στο παραπάνω Post έχει τον χρήστη πού έχει δικαίωμα να κάνει shutdown ,.Toν αλλάζεις με "user" kαι όλα θα είναι οκ...*Επίσης θα σε συμβούλευα να χρησιμοποιείς περισσότερο το google το οποίο είναι θαυματουργό εργαλείο.Εξ άλλου αυτό έκανα και εγώ οτάν ζήτησες την βοήθεια μας....Απλά σου έδωσα την πληροφορία που είναι το ΄Θέμα σου΄απο εκει και μετά θα σού κάνει πολύ καλό να Ψάξεις μόνος σου αφού έχεις ένα στοιχείο.......
Δεν σου κάνω τον καμπόσο απλά είμαι της λογικής ¨Αντί να δώσεις ένα ψάρι στον πεινασμένο ,μάθε του να ψαρεύει¨  ::  Στην διάθεση σου για κάθε απορία...

----------


## christoforos_f

Καλημερα NikPanGr. Κατ αρχη ευχαριστω και παλι για τις απαντησεις και την υπομονη σε αρχαριους σαν εμενα  ::  .
Ηθελα να πω οτι εκανα ερευνα στο google και πριν σας γραψω εδω και συνεχιζω να κοιταζω.Αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι τις απαντησεις-λυσεις που βρισκω πολλες φορες δεν καταλαβαινω ακριβως τι σημαινουν και πως να τις εφαρμοσω. Ξερω οτι αυτο οφειλεται στο οτι ειναι η πρωτη μου επαφη με Linux και εχω ασχοληθει ελαχιστα με αυτα. 
Λοιπον με το bug του shutdown τωρα. Απο το αρχειο sudoers φαινονται ολα καλα. Παλι δεν μπορω να κανω shutdown/reboot απο το quit menu. Κλεινει μονο με το power button πατημενο και μεσω terminal με την εντολη sudo shutdown -h now. 
Πριν κλεισει μεσω terminal, μου γραφει τα εξης :

ltris no proccess killed
/sbin//shutdown : line 8 : modprobe : command not found
mount is busy
 ::  
Αν εχετε καμοια ιδεα ριχτε τη . Εγω συνεχιζω να ψαχνω

----------


## christoforos_f

Και κατι που ξεχασα να γραψω πριν . Στο Sudoers η γραμμη για την permission to shutdown ειναι ως εξης

%users localhost=/sbin/shutdown -h
%users localhost=/sbin/shutdown -r
Προσθεσα και το 
%users localhost = NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown -h now, /sbin/shutdown -r now

----------


## nikpanGR

> Και κατι που ξεχασα να γραψω πριν . Στο Sudoers η γραμμη για την permission to shutdown ειναι ως εξης
> 
> %users localhost=/sbin/shutdown -h
> %users localhost=/sbin/shutdown -r
> Προσθεσα και το 
> %users localhost = NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown -h now, /sbin/shutdown -r now


%users καντο %user

----------


## romias

> ναι παίζει...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Install Skype
> 
> The AA1 is a great communications device, but Skype doesn't come pre-installed. Head over to the Skype website (..http://www.skype.com/intl/en-gb/down.../linux/choose/)and download the VoIP app. You're looking for the Linux versions and, in particular, the release for Fedora 7, the Linux distribution on which the AA1's Linpus Linux is based.
> 
> ...


 Καλύτερα πας εδώ
πατάς - Download Skype,αποσυμπιέζεις το αρχείο και κλικάρεις το skype.sh.
Τώρα το εικονίδιο του skype βρήσκεται στις συνδέσεις και μπορεις να το μεταφέρεις.
Το skype παίζει αψογα και χωρίς bugs.
Μένει τώρα να το κανω να ξεκινάει με την εκκινηση του pc.
Kαμια ιδέα;

----------


## acoul

το τρίτο κουμπί στο mouse pad μπορεί να προσομοιωθεί με ελαφρύ χτύπημα στην πάνω δεξιά γωνία.

----------


## romias

> Μένει τώρα να το κανω να ξεκινάει με την εκκινηση του pc.
> Kαμια ιδέα;


Πατάμε alt+f2,γράφουμε terminal που ανοιγει κονσόλα και εκει γράφουμε


```
cp /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop /home/user/.config/autostart
```

Απλά,παραθυρικά,αντιγράφουμε το αρχείο skype.desktop,που βρήσκετε στον φακέλο /usr/share/applications,στον φέκελο /home/user/.config/autostart 
και είμαστε ετοιμοι
.
Με τον ιδιο τρόπο εχουμε εκκίνηση οποιαδήποτε εφαρμογής κατα την εκκίνηση του υπολογιστή.

----------


## lubo ka

geia xara. paides, pira kai egw ena acer aspir one linpus. tha ithela na moy peite, an kserete, pos na emfaneisw to desktop, epidi den moy aresei etsi opws einai. eyxaristw!!!!

----------


## BladeWS

> geia xara. paides, pira kai egw ena acer aspir one linpus. tha ithela na moy peite, an kserete, pos na emfaneisw to desktop, epidi den moy aresei etsi opws einai. eyxaristw!!!!






> γεια χαρά. παίδες, πήρα και εγώ ένα acer aspir one linpus. θα ήθελα να μου πείτε, αν ξέρετε, πως να εμφανίσω το desktop, επειδή δεν μου αρέσει έτσι όπως είναι. ευχαριστώ!!!!



http://speech.ilsp.gr/greeklish/greeklishdemo.asp

----------


## romias

> γεια χαρά. παίδες, πήρα και εγώ ένα acer aspir one linpus. θα ήθελα να μου πείτε, αν ξέρετε, πως να εμφανίσω το desktop, επειδή δεν μου αρέσει έτσι όπως είναι. ευχαριστώ!!!!


 Ας καταγραφει κι αυτο 

Αφού πατήσουμε alt+f2 γράφουμε terminal και στην κονσόλα που ανοίγει γράφουμε,


```
wget http://www.ad-comp.be/\data/files/src/changedesktop.sh
```

κατόπιν κάνουμε εκτελέσιμο το αρχείο changedesktop.sh που μόλις κατεβάσαμε δίνοντας


```
chmod +x changedesktop.sh
```

Τέλος δίνουμε εντολή να τρεξει το πρόγραμα 


```
./changedesktop.sh
```

και αλλάζει η επιφάνεια εργασίας.

----------


## jamesbond

πώς βάζουμε winxp σε αυτό το πράμα?

----------


## BladeWS

> πώς βάζουμε winxp σε αυτό το πράμα?



http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 33#p541133

----------


## jamesbond

thanx  ::

----------


## jamesbond

του βαλα xp3 και +1gb ram. 
το μηχάνημα συνεχίζει να σέρνετε απελπιστικά.
απλά απαράδεκτο.

----------


## romias

Ωραια τωρα βαλε του παλι λινουξ και θα ειναι μια χαρα  ::

----------


## jamesbond

ποια distro?

----------


## romias

Σοβαρά τώρα,ίσως είμαι ο μόνος που το χει κρατήσει με linpus γιατί εξυπηρετεί τις ανάγκες μου και δεν έχω και ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις απ το καρουλάκι.
Λέγετε ότι με Ubuntu παίζει καλά άλλα έχω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις.
Αν θες να ασχοληθείς δοκίμασε την ελαφριά εκδοσή του pclinuxos tinyme που υπάρχει και στο awmn και πες μας την γνώμη σου
Προσωπικά την εχω δοκιμάσει σε αρχαία μηχανήματα και *πετάει*

Υγ. Δοκίμασες να το αλαφρώσεις σε win με msconfig
Κάπου διάβαζα οταν εψαχνα για καποια lib οτι παίζει αψογα και με fedora 10,ο baskin νομιζω το εχει κάνει

----------


## baskin

> ποια distro?


Το μαμίσιο Linpus πάει πολύ γρήγορα, αλλά επειδή ήθελα κάτι παραπάνω του έβαλα opensuse 11.1 και με μερικά tweaks είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.

Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και το Moblin που είναι optimized για Atom επεξεργαστές αλλά είναι σε ανάπτυξη τώρα (δεν θεωρείται stable).

----------


## simfun

Με Fedora 10 παίζει αρκετά καλά και σχεδόν out of the box.

http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Acer_Aspire_One

----------


## romias

Τι σημαίνει out of the box.  ::

----------


## baskin

> Τι σημαίνει out of the box.


"Με το κλειδί στο χέρι", παίζουν όλα κατευθείαν χωρίς δαχτυλιάσματα και χακιές.  ::

----------


## BladeWS

> του βαλα xp3 και +1gb ram. 
> το μηχάνημα συνεχίζει να σέρνετε απελπιστικά.
> απλά απαράδεκτο.



Έκανα resize τον δίσκο που έχω τα ubuntu και έβαλα σε ενα κομμάτι XP. (ορίτζιναλ sp3 pro)
Παρατήρησα και εγώ το ιδιο.Σερνετε αρκετα,και χωρίς να σηκώνει κάποιο load σε ram & Cpu.
Ψάχνοντας στο γούγλη,ανακάλυψα οτι αν πας στα properties τις Wifi καρτας,εχει power save mode,στο full.Οταν το έκλεισα τελείως,πήγαινε καλύτερα,αλλά οχι οσο θα έπρεπε...
Το ubuntακι με compiz κτλπ,παει σφαίρα...

Εχει κανείς κάποια αλλη ιδεα (πέρα απο services των win κτλπ,που τα εχω κάνει) ;
Αν γίνει φορματ ο ssd σε fat ισως;  ::

----------


## romias

Αλλαγή ανάλυσης οθόνης (change screen resolution)

Ηθελα να συνδέσω το ασεράκι στην τηλεόραση να δω καμιά ταινία .Δυστυχώς όμως η τηλεόραση δεν σηκώνει ανάλυση πάνω από 800χ600 και το ασεράκι παίζει 1024χ600.
Πουθενά δεν υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση,οπότε βρήκα εδώ ένα σκριπτάκι και το θέμα έληξε.


```
#!/bin/bash
#
## Script to extend your Acer Aspire One (AA1) desktop
## Jorge Barrera Grandon <[email protected]>
#
#
## Press Fn-F5 on your AA1 till both monitors are 
## active then run this script. Usage is like so:
## ./dual_desktop.sh <resolution> <position of the AA1>
##
## Example: ./dual_desktop.sh 800x600 left
 
XRANDR=`which xrandr`
 
if [ "$1" = "1280x1024" ] || [ "$1" = "1024x768" ] || [ "$1" = "800x600" ] && [ "$2" = "left" ] || [ "$2" = "right" ]; then
 
    echo "Setting resolution to $1 and alignment to $2."
    $XRANDR -s $1
    $XRANDR --output LVDS --$2-of VGA --auto
 
else
    $XRANDR -s 1280x1024 
    $XRANDR --output LVDS --left-of VGA --auto
    echo "No or invalid resolution given - setting resolution to 1280x1024 and alignment to left."
 
fi
```

Απλά το κάνετε εκτελέσιμο και το τρέχετε με


```
./dual_desktop.sh 800x600 left
```

Μέ Fn+F5 αλλάζουν οι οθόνες. 
Αυτά,τώρα παω να απολαύσω μια ταινιούλα  ::

----------


## jamesbond

τα κανα όλα αυτά φίλε bladews και τζίφος. Το μηχάνημα με απογοήτευσε και το έβαλα για πούλημα μιας και δε μου κάνει .

----------


## BladeWS

> τα κανα όλα αυτά φίλε bladews και τζίφος. Το μηχάνημα με απογοήτευσε και το έβαλα για πούλημα μιας και δε μου κάνει .


To ειδα  ::  Καμία ιδέα κανείς ή να γυρίσω στο σκυλί το eeepc 701 ;  ::

----------


## romias

Αφου μου απαντήσετε στην ερώτηση γιατι σονι και καλα windows δώστε 

```
sudo dmidecode
```

 να δουμε το αποτέλεσμα.
Εχω μια υποψία  ::

----------


## BladeWS

# dmidecode 2.9
SMBIOS 2.4 present.
31 structures occupying 1529 bytes.
Table at 0x000E8EB0.

Handle 0x0000, DMI type 0, 24 bytes
BIOS Information
Vendor: Acer
Version: v0.3309
Release Date: 10/06/2008
ROM Size: 1024 kB
Characteristics:
PCI is supported
BIOS is upgradeable
BIOS shadowing is allowed
Boot from CD is supported
Selectable boot is supported
BIOS ROM is socketed
EDD is supported
Japanese floppy for NEC 9800 1.2 MB is supported (int 13h)
Japanese floppy for Toshiba 1.2 MB is supported (int 13h)
5.25"/360 KB floppy services are supported (int 13h)
5.25"/1.2 MB floppy services are supported (int 13h)
3.5"/720 KB floppy services are supported (int 13h)
3.5"/2.88 MB floppy services are supported (int 13h)
8042 keyboard services are supported (int 9h)
CGA/mono video services are supported (int 10h)
ACPI is supported
USB legacy is supported
Targeted content distribution is supported

Handle 0x0001, DMI type 1, 27 bytes
System Information
Manufacturer: Acer
Product Name: AOA110
Version: 1
Serial Number: LUS020A0948342B8302536
UUID: 40EDD4F2-3C71-DD11-B7FF-001E68C98543
Wake-up Type: Power Switch
SKU Number: Napa_Fab5
Family: Intel_Mobile

Handle 0x0002, DMI type 2, 16 bytes
Base Board Information
Manufacturer: Acer
Product Name: 
Version: Base Board Version
Serial Number: Base Board Serial Number
Asset Tag: Base Board Asset Tag
Features:
Board is a hosting board
Board is replaceable
Location In Chassis: Base Board Chassis Location
Chassis Handle: 0x0003
Type: Motherboard
Contained Object Handles: 0

Handle 0x0003, DMI type 3, 22 bytes
Chassis Information
Manufacturer: Chassis Manufacturer
Type: Other
Lock: Not Present
Version: Chassis Version
Serial Number: Chassis Serial Number
Asset Tag: 
Boot-up State: Safe
Power Supply State: Safe
Thermal State: Safe
Security Status: None
OEM Information: 0x00000000
Height: Unspecified
Number Of Power Cords: 1
Contained Elements: 0

Handle 0x0004, DMI type 5, 20 bytes
Memory Controller Information
Error Detecting Method: None
Error Correcting Capabilities:
None
Supported Interleave: One-way Interleave
Current Interleave: One-way Interleave
Maximum Memory Module Size: 2048 MB
Maximum Total Memory Size: 4096 MB
Supported Speeds:
Other
Supported Memory Types:
Other
Memory Module Voltage: Unknown
Associated Memory Slots: 2
0x0000
0x0000
Enabled Error Correcting Capabilities:
None

Handle 0x0005, DMI type 9, 13 bytes
System Slot Information
Designation: J7
Type: x1 PCI Express
Current Usage: Available
Length: Other
ID: 0
Characteristics:
PME signal is supported
Hot-plug devices are supported

Handle 0x0006, DMI type 11, 5 bytes
OEM Strings
String 1: String1 for Original Equipment Manufacturer
String 2: String2 for Original Equipment Manufacturer
String 3: String3 for Original Equipment Manufacturer
String 4: String4 for Original Equipment Manufacturer
String 5: String5 for Original Equipment Manufacturer

Handle 0x0007, DMI type 12, 5 bytes
System Configuration Options
Option 1: String1 for Type12 Equipment Manufacturer
Option 2: String2 for Type12 Equipment Manufacturer
Option 3: String3 for Type12 Equipment Manufacturer
Option 4: String4 for Type12 Equipment Manufacturer

Handle 0x0008, DMI type 21, 7 bytes
Built-in Pointing Device
Type: Touch Pad
Interface: PS/2
Buttons: 4

Handle 0x0009, DMI type 32, 20 bytes
System Boot Information
Status: No errors detected

Handle 0x000A, DMI type 129, 5 bytes
OEM-specific Type
Header and Data:
81 05 0A 00 4F
Strings:
em Test 1
Oem Test 2

Handle 0x000B, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
Internal Reference Designator: J20
Internal Connector Type: None
External Reference Designator: Keyboard
External Connector Type: PS/2
Port Type: Keyboard Port

Handle 0x000C, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
Internal Reference Designator: J22
Internal Connector Type: None
External Reference Designator: Mouse
External Connector Type: PS/2
Port Type: Mouse Port

Handle 0x000D, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
Internal Reference Designator: J9
Internal Connector Type: None
External Reference Designator: SD Card Slot
External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)
Port Type: USB

Handle 0x000E, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
Internal Reference Designator: J14
Internal Connector Type: None
External Reference Designator: USB
External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)
Port Type: USB

Handle 0x000F, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
Internal Reference Designator: J16
Internal Connector Type: None
External Reference Designator: USB
External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)
Port Type: USB

Handle 0x0010, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
Internal Reference Designator: J18
Internal Connector Type: None
External Reference Designator: USB
External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)
Port Type: USB

Handle 0x0011, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
Internal Reference Designator: J8
Internal Connector Type: None
External Reference Designator: Network
External Connector Type: RJ-45
Port Type: Network Port

Handle 0x0012, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
Internal Reference Designator: U11
Internal Connector Type: On Board IDE
External Reference Designator: OnBoard Primary IDE
External Connector Type: None
Port Type: Other

Handle 0x0013, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
Internal Reference Designator: J5
Internal Connector Type: None
External Reference Designator: CRT
External Connector Type: DB-15 female
Port Type: Video Port

Handle 0x0014, DMI type 16, 15 bytes
Physical Memory Array
Location: System Board Or Motherboard
Use: System Memory
Error Correction Type: None
Maximum Capacity: 4 GB
Error Information Handle: Not Provided
Number Of Devices: 2

Handle 0x0015, DMI type 6, 12 bytes
Memory Module Information
Socket Designation: J2
Bank Connections: 0 0
Current Speed: 1 ns
Type: DIMM
Installed Size: 512 MB (Single-bank Connection)
Enabled Size: 512 MB (Single-bank Connection)
Error Status: OK

Handle 0x0016, DMI type 17, 27 bytes
Memory Device
Array Handle: 0x0014
Error Information Handle: Not Provided
Total Width: 64 bits
Data Width: 64 bits
Size: 512 MB
Form Factor: DIMM
Set: None
Locator: J2
Bank Locator: CHAN A DIMM 0
Type: DDR2
Type Detail: Synchronous
Speed: 533 MHz (1.9 ns)
Manufacturer: 0xAD00000000000000
Serial Number: 0x00000000
Asset Tag: Unknown
Part Number: 0x48594D503136345336344350362D59352020

Handle 0x0017, DMI type 20, 19 bytes
Memory Device Mapped Address
Starting Address: 0x00000000000
Ending Address: 0x0001FFFFFFF
Range Size: 512 MB
Physical Device Handle: 0x0016
Memory Array Mapped Address Handle: 0x001A
Partition Row Position: 1

Handle 0x0018, DMI type 6, 12 bytes
Memory Module Information
Socket Designation: J6H2
Bank Connections: 0 0
Current Speed: Unknown
Type: DIMM
Installed Size: Not Installed
Enabled Size: Not Installed
Error Status: OK

Handle 0x0019, DMI type 17, 27 bytes
Memory Device
Array Handle: 0x0014
Error Information Handle: Not Provided
Total Width: Unknown
Data Width: Unknown
Size: No Module Installed
Form Factor: DIMM
Set: None
Locator: J6H2
Bank Locator: CHAN A DIMM 1
Type: DDR2
Type Detail: None
Speed: Unknown
Manufacturer: NO DIMM
Serial Number: NO DIMM
Asset Tag: NO DIMM
Part Number: NO DIMM

Handle 0x001A, DMI type 19, 15 bytes
Memory Array Mapped Address
Starting Address: 0x00000000000
Ending Address: 0x0001FFFFFFF
Range Size: 512 MB
Physical Array Handle: 0x0014
Partition Width: 0

Handle 0x001B, DMI type 4, 35 bytes
Processor Information
Socket Designation: CPU
Type: Central Processor
Family: Pentium M
Manufacturer: Intel(R) Corporation
ID: C2 06 01 00 FF FB E9 BF
Signature: Type 0, Family 6, Model 28, Stepping 2
Flags:
FPU (Floating-point unit on-chip)
VME (Virtual mode extension)
DE (Debugging extension)
PSE (Page size extension)
TSC (Time stamp counter)
MSR (Model specific registers)
PAE (Physical address extension)
MCE (Machine check exception)
CX8 (CMPXCHG8 instruction supported)
APIC (On-chip APIC hardware supported)
SEP (Fast system call)
MTRR (Memory type range registers)
PGE (Page global enable)
MCA (Machine check architecture)
CMOV (Conditional move instruction supported)
PAT (Page attribute table)
CLFSH (CLFLUSH instruction supported)
DS (Debug store)
ACPI (ACPI supported)
MMX (MMX technology supported)
FXSR (Fast floating-point save and restore)
SSE (Streaming SIMD extensions)
SSE2 (Streaming SIMD extensions 2)
SS (Self-snoop)
HTT (Hyper-threading technology)
TM (Thermal monitor supported)
PBE (Pending break enabled)
Version: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270 @ 1.60GHz
Voltage: 1.6 V
External Clock: 533 MHz
Max Speed: 1600 MHz
Current Speed: 1600 MHz
Status: Populated, Enabled
Upgrade: Socket 478
L1 Cache Handle: 0x001D
L2 Cache Handle: 0x001C
L3 Cache Handle: Not Provided
Serial Number: Not Specified
Asset Tag: FFFF
Part Number: Not Specified

Handle 0x001C, DMI type 7, 19 bytes
Cache Information
Socket Designation: Unknown
Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 2
Operational Mode: Write Back
Location: Internal
Installed Size: 512 KB
Maximum Size: 512 KB
Supported SRAM Types:
Synchronous
Installed SRAM Type: Synchronous
Speed: Unknown
Error Correction Type: Single-bit ECC
System Type: Unified
Associativity: 8-way Set-associative

Handle 0x001D, DMI type 7, 19 bytes
Cache Information
Socket Designation: Unknown
Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 1
Operational Mode: Write Back
Location: Internal
Installed Size: 32 KB
Maximum Size: 32 KB
Supported SRAM Types:
Synchronous
Installed SRAM Type: Synchronous
Speed: Unknown
Error Correction Type: Single-bit ECC
System Type: Instruction
Associativity: 8-way Set-associative

Handle 0x001E, DMI type 127, 4 bytes
End Of Table

[email protected]:~$

----------


## romias

Μα αυτο φοράει 512 η κανω λάθος 
για δώσε 

```
cat /proc/meminfo
```

----------


## BladeWS

512 εχει

----------


## jamesbond

πώς βλέπω divx, xvid κτλ σε αυτό το ματαφέτι?

----------


## BladeWS

Στο πρώτο ποστ λέει πως, (vlc) o nikpanGR

----------


## simfun

"Now this next bit is VERY important, if you want your AAO to perform as best as it can. I’ll quote what our star said:

I installed FC10 like you described. It works fine. I was a bit surprised the AAO appeared rather slow compared to my EEE 1000H. So I ran cat /proc/cpuinfo. It appeared the CPU ran at 800 Mhz. I first looked at the BIOS, but the CPU ran at 1600 Mhz over there. Then I looked at services and found cpuspeed running. This is for scaling the CPU speed. After disabling this service the cat /proc/cpuinfo reported 1600 Mhz CPU speed and the system runs much smoother (and most probably consumes more power!).

And he is completely right. Jaap, thanks a million!"

http://jorge.fbarr.net/2008/11/10/fedor ... spire-one/

 ::

----------


## romias

Τι ειπες τώρα;
Τρέχω ubuntu σε λαπτοπ με athlon 3000+ ,την 32 bit εκδοση για πολλους λόγους και μόλις ανακάλυψα οτι η cpu ηταν στα 
800.000 MHz.Ακολούθησα την οδηγία ,System=>Διαχείρηση συστήματος =>Υπηρεσίες και ξεκλικάρισα το CPU Frequency manager και η ταχύτητα ανεβηκε στά 1800.000 ΜΗz.Τωρα καθομαι και ψάχνω να δώ κάποια αλλαγή στο σύστημά μου.Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι ιδέα μου οτι δουλέυει ποιο ανάλαφρα το μηχάνημα.

Ερώτηση
Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που πρέπει να λειτουργει στην κατώτερη ταχύτητα ο επεξεργαστής ,λεω τωρα εγώ χάζα.

----------


## yorgos

Καθόλου χαζά, όταν δουλεύει σωστά στο speedstep κρατάει χαμηλά την cpu οταν δεν εργάζεται ή εργάζεται σε ελαφριές εφαρμογές και όταν τα βρει σκούρα γκαζώνει στο φούλ. Χρόνια τώρα έτσι είναι με τα λαπτοπ. και έχει άμεση σχέση με την διάρκεια της μπαταρίας.

Το "cpu frequency scaling monitor" των ubuntu υπάρχει για αυτό το εργαλείο? Εαν ναι βάλτο (add to panel) και κοίτα αν δουλεύει σωστά  ::

----------


## acoul

στο macles υπάρχουν δυο ενδιαφέρουσες παρουσιάσεις για να βάλει κανείς Google Chrome internet browser & Moblin 2. επίσης έχει αναφορά στο νέο μοντέλο Acer Aspire One 571 με τον Atom N280 με ανάλυση 1280x800 !!

----------


## koniskon

::  
Καλώς σας βρισκω όλους.
Διαβασα με επιμελεια το Θέμα σχετικα με το Aspire One, του οποιου κάτοχος ειμαι και γώ.
Το Linpus, μπορει να ειναι αρκετο για καποιους, αλλα η αντικατάσταση του με Ubuntu 8.10 or Ubuntu network remix, μου δινει την ευκαιρία να εντρυφήσω στο Linux, πραγμα που ήθελα απο καιρο.
Ωραία και καλά λοιπόν για να συντομευω, οι εγκαταστασεις και των δυο, απο το bootable usb καταληγουν σε μηνυμα για ανεπαρκή χώρο. (8gb ssd, 512ram).
Λέω να αρχισω απο την αρχή, κανοντας ένα υγιεινό format.
Πώς όμως γίνεται, στην περίπτωση του Aspire;
Δεν βρισκω πώς να το φορμαρω, καράφλιασα και εγω.
Πειτε μου την συνταγη για φορματ στο Aspire ρε παιδια, ειτε σε γραφικό περιβαλλον ειτε σε κονσόλα, Πώς κανω Format?

Κατοπιν λεω να φορτώσω το UNR με boot απο το φλασάκι.
Για πειτε και εγω σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων, ναχουν παντα φουλ σήμα οι WIFI συσκευές σας.
 ::

----------


## romias

Τι εννοεις format;
Kατα την διαδικασία της εγκατάστασης του unr,θα επιλέξεις χρήση ολόκληρου του δίσκου και αυτόματα θα "φορμαριστει"σε ext3.
Τώρα αν απλα θέλεις να διαγράψεις τον δίσκο,μεσα στο unr,λογικά ,πρέπει να υπαρχει το gpaterd που διαγράφει,διαμορφώνει τον δίσκο.
Ευχαριστούμε για τις ευχές σου αλλα μάλλων δεν εχεις καταλάβει τι κανουμε εδω μεσα.
Μήπως,επειδή σε βλέπω οτι ψαχνεσε,να το εψάχνες λιγο παραπάνω.Ειμαι σίγουρος οτι θα το βρεις πάρα πολυ ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## koniskon

Θα ακολουθήσω τις υποδειξεις σου, και αν δεν βγαλω ακρη παλι εδω ειμαστε.

Ως προς το το τι κανετε, που σημειώνεις, 
θα το ψαξω αφου το τονίζεις, εχω την εικονα των παιδιων του ασυρματου δικτυου στην Θεσσαλονίκη (TWMN) και συμπέρανα οτι ειστε "συγγενείς".

----------


## koniskon

Α, τώρα σε πιάνω.
Εννοουσες οτι δεν ειστε Linux forum αλλα άλλοι.
Οκ, αυτο ειναι κατανοητό μην ανυσηχείς, αλλα επισης ειστε τεχνογνώστες και σε θεματα ανοικτου λογισμικου και ειπα να επωφεληθω απο την καλή σας διαθεση.
Και το ασυρματο δίκτυο ήταν παντα ενα απο τα ενδιαφέροντά μου, που δεν βρήκε ευκαιρία να γίνει ενεργό.
 ::

----------


## papashark

> Α, τώρα σε πιάνω.
> Εννοουσες οτι δεν ειστε Linux forum αλλα άλλοι.
> Οκ, αυτο ειναι κατανοητό μην ανυσηχείς, αλλα επισης ειστε τεχνογνώστες και σε θεματα ανοικτου λογισμικου και ειπα να επωφεληθω απο την καλή σας διαθεση.
> Και το ασυρματο δίκτυο ήταν παντα ενα απο τα ενδιαφέροντά μου, που δεν βρήκε ευκαιρία να γίνει ενεργό.


ότι να 'ναι.....

Αν σε ενδιαφέρουν τα ασύρματα δίκτυα, και θες να συνδεθείς σε κάποια από τις ανοιχτές ασύρματες κοινότητες, κάτσε να γράφεις και να διαβάζεις εδώ μέσα.

Ειδάλλως βρες ένα φόρουμ σχετικά με το Linux, να γράφεις εκεί τα μαργαριτάρια σου  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

